# Foto -> Marmorplatte



## Morph (10. August 2003)

*Textur -> Marmorplatte*

Hiho Comm 

Ich suche ein (möglichst lizensfreies ) Foto einer *weißen Marmorplatte* so groß wie's geht  Habt ihr da 'ne Seite am Start oder sonstige Infos, wo ich sowas her bekommen könnte oder habt ihr nen Pic aufm Rechner ? Bin für jede Info dankbar 

[*Edit*] Hab' mich evtl. bisserl schlecht ausgedrückt, da ich geschrieben habe ein Foto zu benötigen, allerdings eine (möglichst große) Textur brauche.

Grüße, Morph


----------



## Beppone (11. August 2003)

*Marmorplatte*

Hi,

also ich mach' das mit den Texturen so:
Digicam gepackt, in den Baumarkt gefahren, und in der Bäder- oder Fliesenabteilung den passenden Carrara- oder sonstwas-Marmor formatfüllend abgelichtet.

Gut Licht: Beppone



P.S. wenn die Platte sehr hell ist, eine Belichtungskorrektur +1 bis +1,5 Blenden nicht vergessen, sonst gibts nur flaugraue Soße... außerdem den Weißabgleich auf Leuchtstofflampen stellen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. August 2003)

Oder eine Platte irgendwo mal besorgen (ausleihen) und auf den
Scanner legen? So eine Datei dürfte mächtig groß werden 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## WildCherry (12. August 2003)

und der scanner mächtig platt *g*

im ernst, such doch im web mal nach marmor-made-tutorials für photoshop.


salut
cherry


----------

